# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  CNC router 120L của amater Mig21

## mig21

Topic kia e nhờ các bác tư vấn dàn khung nhưng chẳng thấy bác nào vào phán e đành làm đại, lần đầu tiên e cầm máy hàn nên mới chỉ được có vậy thôi, các bác chém nhẹ e còn có tinh thần làm tiếp. hình e nó đây



lật e nó lại đổ bê tông


cận cảnh nó như vậy 


sáng nay mới đi gia công phần chân cho e  nó

----------

ppgas, Vạn Nhân Vãng, writewin

----------


## emptyhb

Bác đổ beton tất cả các thanh hay chỉ đổ 4 chân thôi? đổ tất mới đầm được.

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## occutit

Dàn khung thép này yếu quá bác ạ. Ít gì cũng phải dày được 3mm chứ bác ?

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## mig21

> Bác đổ beton tất cả các thanh hay chỉ đổ 4 chân thôi? đổ tất mới đầm được.


e chỉ đổ vào 4 cây trụ thôi, mấy cái khác hàn mất rồi

----------


## mig21

> Dàn khung thép này yếu quá bác ạ. Ít gì cũng phải dày được 3mm chứ bác ?


ở phố cổ mà bác, lấy đâu ra sắt dày  :Frown:

----------


## ít nói

đẹp thích bộ chân cứng cáp

----------

mig21

----------


## occutit

ở phố cổ không có vitme, thanh trượt, ... tất tần tật về máy móc mà bác vẫn có linh kiện để làm máy mà?

----------

mig21

----------


## conga

Bác tiết kiệm sắt quá, sắt ống vuông thì cũng nên lấy loại 3mtrower lên, hơn nhau nhiều tiền đâu.  Đổ xi măng cát ẩm thế kia là quá chuẩn rồi tạo độ đầm cho máy.

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> ở phố cổ không có vitme, thanh trượt, ... tất tần tật về máy móc mà bác vẫn có linh kiện để làm máy mà?


vitme này nọ có thể ship mà bác  :Big Grin:  còn sắt sao ship, với lại đây là con máy đâu tiên chưa biết có chạy được ko nên e không dám đầu tư nhiều

----------


## CKD

Hộp tôn tráng kẻm thì.. nó thường là mỏng.
Nhìn mối hàn của bác đẹp quá ạ.
 :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
Thật ra.. nếu bác hàn dính là OK. Phần chân mỏng & nhẹ nên nếu có bê tông vào thì sẽ cải thiện được độ cứng & nặng. Thấy bác chằng chéo nhiều như thế nên nghĩ là không yếu đâu.
Hai cây trục Y là sắt U, dày bao nhiêu thì khó đoán vì nhìn vào ảnh không thấy rỏ. Nhưng nghĩ chắc phải từ >4mm.
Với Router gỗ nghĩ là vô tư, không thành vấn đề.

----------

mig21

----------


## Tuanlm

Khởi động rồi hả Mig  :Smile: . Hôm nào dzô Hội An mình ghé nghía học hỏi nhé.

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Hộp tôn tráng kẻm thì.. nó thường là mỏng.
> Nhìn mối hàn của bác đẹp quá ạ.
> 
> Thật ra.. nếu bác hàn dính là OK. Phần chân mỏng & nhẹ nên nếu có bê tông vào thì sẽ cải thiện được độ cứng & nặng. Thấy bác chằng chéo nhiều như thế nên nghĩ là không yếu đâu.
> Hai cây trục Y là sắt U, dày bao nhiêu thì khó đoán vì nhìn vào ảnh không thấy rỏ. Nhưng nghĩ chắc phải từ >4mm.
> Với Router gỗ nghĩ là vô tư, không thành vấn đề.


rất cảm ơn lời động viên của a nó khích lệ e rất rất là nhiều, vì hầu hết ae khi thấy khung máy như e sẽ chê ngay từ cái nhìn đâu tiên mà đúng là sắt kẽm nó mỏng thiệt. thanh U đó dày 5mm loại dày nhất ở chổ e (thằng bán hàng thấy e mua cây U này nó mừng ra mặt vì rất ít người mua loại dày này)
Trình hàn của e thua con nít nên bác cười là phải, có nhiều chỗ e chưa show chứ show lên các bác cười té ghế  :Big Grin: . e ko biết tí gì về hàn đọc sơ tài liệu trên mạng rồi mượn máy hàn về chơi luôn (nói vậy chứ cũng mất 3 ngày suy nghĩ mới dám hàn vì bị mấy thằng bạn nó hù đủ thứ)
Sau khi đan hết e thấy cũng tạm tạm không đến nỗi quá yếu, lúc chưa đổ betông thì mình e lật e nó được chứ giờ chắc phải mượn người vì khá nặng.
rất mong nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình từ các bác. chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## mig21

> Khởi động rồi hả Mig . Hôm nào dzô Hội An mình ghé nghía học hỏi nhé.


người học hỏi phải là e chứ, hôm nào tới phần điện chắc phải nhờ a Tuấn 1 ngày đó. Welcome Hội An town  :Frown:

----------


## blueocean

Cứ tự tin mà làm đi T. Làm ko ngon bê lại linh kiện, sắt thép bán cũng thu hồi đc ít tiền + kinh nghiệm! T cần phay nhôm sắt gì ra đây mình giúp kiếm ly cafe :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Cứ tự tin mà làm đi T. Làm ko ngon bê lại linh kiện, sắt thép bán cũng thu hồi đc ít tiền + kinh nghiệm! T cần phay nhôm sắt gì ra đây mình giúp kiếm ly cafe


cái vụ phay BF hôm trước chạy ra mà a bận, e mua dc ổ bi rồi để hôm nào chạy ra mua ẽpoxy rồi ghé a luôn. tks a trước  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

cá nhân thấy ai cũng chê mỏng với kém. đã nhìn cái gì đặt lên đâu mà chê. coi cái bên trên pác ý đặt gì đã. với cả diy làm những thứ vừa sức thì tránh lãng phí tiền bạc. em ủng hộ hết mình

----------

mig21

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng bác!
Mới lần đầu cầm máy hàn mà hàn được bộ khung cho máy cnc thì quá phục bác rồi đấy. Máy hà gì thế bác mig?
Em cũng thích hàn lắm nhưng chưa dám thử. Có dịp ra hội an sẽ ghé thăm bác nhé.
Không biết nếu sau này nâng cấp, gác miếng sắt dày cõ 15-20mm lên làm tấm đế mặt bàn chắc sẽ ngon lành nhỉ?
Chúc bác thành công!

----------

mig21

----------


## thehiena2

Cái mối hàn giống y học sinh mình hàn, cũng thủng cũng lồi nhìn thấy....hjhjhj

----------


## writewin

cứ làm tới đi anh, anh cũng ngâm cứu hơn 1 năm rồi, bây h anh làm dể hơn hồi em mới bắt đầu làm nhiều ^^,hồi em tập làm visme cũng phải tự chế, ha ha, thời gian đó mới khổ 

góp ý tí cho anh tuân

kết cấu khung như vậy thì tạm ok rồi ah, nhưng mối hàn thì tệ quá ah, ko liên kết dc, ko dùng dc đâu anh cần phải hàn lại chứ nếu ko chạy rung lắc nó hỏng ngay, cần học hàn thì ra em tầm 1 2 ngày em dạy cho hàn cơ bản ^^, với lại mới tập hàn thì nên hàn sắt ko mạ kẽm chứ hàn sắt mỏng mạ kẽm khó hơn hàn sắt dày bình thường nhiều anh ah

anh dùng 2 thanh U 10 làm mặt bắt ray em thấy cũng ko ổn cho lắm vì bề mặt này bình thường đã ko phẳng kế đến là anh có hàn lên 2 thanh này nên chăc chắc sẻ có biến dạng, nếu khung này em khuyên anh dùng ray trượt tròn để dể gia công hơn cũng như giảm chi phí cho cái máy đầu tay

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Chúc mừng bác!
> Mới lần đầu cầm máy hàn mà hàn được bộ khung cho máy cnc thì quá phục bác rồi đấy. Máy hà gì thế bác mig?
> Em cũng thích hàn lắm nhưng chưa dám thử. Có dịp ra hội an sẽ ghé thăm bác nhé.
> Không biết nếu sau này nâng cấp, gác miếng sắt dày cõ 15-20mm lên làm tấm đế mặt bàn chắc sẽ ngon lành nhỉ?
> Chúc bác thành công!


e chấm đại cho 2 thanh dính vào nhau thôi bác ơi, máy hàn e mượn là máy điện tử

----------

ppgas

----------


## mig21

> Cái mối hàn giống y học sinh mình hàn, cũng thủng cũng lồi nhìn thấy....hjhjhj


còn nhiều chỗ e mà show lên các bác té ghế hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> còn nhiều chỗ e mà show lên các bác té ghế hết


Cứ up hết lên cho mấy đại ca ngồi ghế té chơi đi anh, em ngồi dưới đất rồi  :Big Grin: . Em ở Tam Kỳ, tết về ra Hội An chơi đó, có khi ghé qua anh chơi.

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> cứ làm tới đi anh, anh cũng ngâm cứu hơn 1 năm rồi, bây h anh làm dể hơn hồi em mới bắt đầu làm nhiều ^^,hồi em tập làm visme cũng phải tự chế, ha ha, thời gian đó mới khổ 
> 
> góp ý tí cho anh tuân
> 
> kết cấu khung như vậy thì tạm ok rồi ah, nhưng mối hàn thì tệ quá ah, ko liên kết dc, ko dùng dc đâu anh cần phải hàn lại chứ nếu ko chạy rung lắc nó hỏng ngay, cần học hàn thì ra em tầm 1 2 ngày em dạy cho hàn cơ bản ^^, với lại mới tập hàn thì nên hàn sắt ko mạ kẽm chứ hàn sắt mỏng mạ kẽm khó hơn hàn sắt dày bình thường nhiều anh ah
> 
> anh dùng 2 thanh U 10 làm mặt bắt ray em thấy cũng ko ổn cho lắm vì bề mặt này bình thường đã ko phẳng kế đến là anh có hàn lên 2 thanh này nên chăc chắc sẻ có biến dạng, nếu khung này em khuyên anh dùng ray trượt tròn để dể gia công hơn cũng như giảm chi phí cho cái máy đầu tay


Cảm ơn Thắng, a ra chỗ e cũng nhiều nhưng toàn trúng lúc e bận nên không dám làm phiền e, mấy chỗ hàn bị lỗi chắc phải sửa lại còn thanh U thì a chỉ lấy chỗ để taro bắt ray còn mặt phẳng thì a dùng phương pháp của a Hải đổ expoxy

----------


## mig21

> Cứ up hết lên cho mấy đại ca ngồi ghế té chơi đi anh, em ngồi dưới đất rồi . Em ở Tam Kỳ, tết về ra Hội An chơi đó, có khi ghé qua anh chơi.


tưởng Ahdvip dân sài gòn chứ, mình quê ở Tiên Phước cũng gần Tam Kỳ nè

----------


## mig21

show tiếp cho các bác chém, mới hàn "giày cao gót" cho e nó lúc chiều


thanh đỡ vitme


ướm thử "bộ lòng" của e nó , bác nào có hàng thì vào nhận nhé  :Big Grin: 




tạm thời vậy đã, chờ thanh bí đồ mới mua sắt về làm tiếp monney empty lại rùi haz

----------

cnclaivung, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

ô kia cánh cửa gỗ, kiểu này thợ mộc thành thợ diy cnc hết rồi, ông thucong gì đó, tới ông mig21, chuẩn bị tới tui, he he, lập thành hội thợ mộc chế cnc đê....

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> ô kia cánh cửa gỗ, kiểu này thợ mộc thành thợ diy cnc hết rồi, ông thucong gì đó, tới ông mig21, chuẩn bị tới tui, he he, lập thành hội thợ mộc chế cnc đê....


e không chuyên bên nào cả, thứ nào e cũng có tham gia 1 ít bác ah, cái cửa đó trù làm để chống bão mà nó hổng tới nên e để đó luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## anhxco

Con máy đầu tay hoành tráng, chúc bác thành công nha.

----------

mig21

----------


## phananhktd

Bác đổ thêm cát hoặc bê tông vào trong khung cho nó đầm máy .

----------

mig21

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác đổ thêm cát hoặc bê tông vào trong khung cho nó đầm máy .


cha này chả đọc kĩ gì vào phán bừa, chủ thớt đổ betong rồi còn gì, bác rãnh nhỉ?

----------


## phananhktd

> cha này chả đọc kĩ gì vào phán bừa, chủ thớt đổ betong rồi còn gì, bác rãnh nhỉ?


Ủa thế à . e ko để ý

----------


## mig21

rãnh rỗi chưa có vật liệu làm tiếp show cái hình cho các bác chém  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

nguyên nhân là do sắt mỏng quá hả bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> rãnh rỗi chưa có vật liệu làm tiếp show cái hình cho các bác chém


Bác đập vỏ thuốc một cái que hàn ra, rồi cầm nó ép vào bịt cái khe hở ấy ạ. Cầm đầu dưới ép vào và hàn chấm chấm từ trên xuống thì sẽ vá được chỗ này ạ

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## mig21

> nguyên nhân là do sắt mỏng quá hả bác?


kẽm mỏng, hán hàn mượn không chỉnh dc dòng thấp, tay nghề e yếu ... đủ thứ hết bác ơi

----------


## mig21

> Bác đập vỏ thuốc một cái que hàn ra, rồi cầm nó ép vào bịt cái khe hở ấy ạ. Cầm đầu dưới ép vào và hàn chấm chấm từ trên xuống thì sẽ vá được chỗ này ạ


lúc sáng anh Hải Blueocean cũng chỉ e cách như a, để mai e hàn lại thử

----------


## ít nói

Chỗ hàn đó khó quá thì lấy miếng sắt to vá nó @@
Hộp kẽm khá mỏng dòng thấp thôi

----------

mig21

----------


## thuyên1982

bác hàn giống y như em cách đây hơn một thập kỷ ấy bác ah. ( hồi mới tập hít khói)
bác cứ từ từ thôi không phải vội, lật cái khung lại mà hàn cho ngon, sắt kẽm bác cứ hàn qua một lần mỏng cho cháy bớt lớp mạ kẽm đi rồi hàn lại lần nữa là ok. bác ở gần em thì cái khung này em vừa hàn vừa uống coca khoảng tiếng là xong rồi.

----------

mig21

----------


## writewin

về cách hàn với sắt hộp kẽm mỏng thì đúng như mấy anh nói, nhưng còn góc của que hàn tiếp súc như thế nào, dòng ra của máy hàn là bao nhiêu và mổi điểm chấm cần mấy s

anh nên kiếm mấy khúc sắt tương tự rồi tập hàn trước để có cảm giác về que hàn khi cháy rồi mới hàn thực, chứ càng hàn nó càng toe cái lổ ra tới lúc ko đắp dc thì mệt lắm đấy anh ah, 

bên em thợ mới tập hàn em đều cho nó hàn chấm chấm trước ah để có cảm giác về que cháy và di tay

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

đã bịt được mấy cái khe hở theo cách của bác Tuấn si pam mơ, mấy chỗ khác chắc e phải kiếm miếng la sắt lớn hàn lại cho chắc.
@writewin: a cũng được mấy người bạn chỉ vậy, nhưng mà mỗi lần cầm cái que hàn ớn quá  :Big Grin:  (sợ giật điện, que hàn dính sợ cháy máy mượn) ... hôm nào chắc phải ra e chỉ cho vài đường cơ bản về hàn lại

----------


## writewin

nếu hàn ống kẽm nếu ko quen tay thì anh nên lấy máy mài mài bong đi lớp kẽm đi lòi sắt ra hàn dể hơn, với khi hàn nhớ tránh khói của kẽm cháy ra nhé ^^

hàn bù lên rồi nhưng chưa chắc dính lại đâu anh, anh mài sơ qua để coi lại mối hàn 1 lần nửa cho chắc nhé, nhớ gỏ sỉ hàn

que hàn dính cũng ko sợ cháy máy đâu anh, dật nhẹ nhẹ là ra còn ko thì bấm cái cần kẹp que, thế là xong ^^, que dính thì anh nên mồi lại với mass để cho nó cháy đều 1 đoạn rồi mới hàn

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

update thêm tí, tình hình là làm 1 mình lâu quá mấy hôm nay chỉ là dc có nhiêu đây thôi, mời các bác chém

dựng thử X


gối BF tự trồng  :Big Grin: 


toàn  cảnh ngày cuối năm

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## Tuấn

Một mình loay hoay với cái khung này là quá siêu rồi bác ui.

Khung bác đan chéo hàn như thế kia chắc chắn khoẻ hơn kiểu bắt ốc vài lần, trên mặt bàn bắt các tấm nữa thì khỏi lo nó thành hình bình hành he he  :Smile: 

Còn đoạn cho hai vai trục Y không bị vặn vỏ đỗ thì đã có kiểu căng dây của lão CKD roài, bác túm đám thợ câu Đà nẵng kiếm đoạn dây dù 0.1 dai ngoanh ngoách căng là chuẩn đét roài hàn thêm vào các chỗ chưa hàn hết ạ. Tìm cái bọn chơi light jig í bác, dây của chúng nó mỏng tang mà dai lém.

Bác căng xong mà cần tư vứn hàn dư lào để nó vặn theo hướng lào thì bác bẩu em, em làm hông được chứ chém gió thì thui rùi he he  :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## diy1102

Em cũng góp vui BF tự trồng lúc ráp máy với ý định ráp xong rồi lấy nó trồng nó mà lại lười.

----------


## mig21

Up cái clip cho nó sinh động tí

----------

biết tuốt, jimmyli, phuong786, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi, writewin, zentic

----------


## writewin

nếu khóa ôc hết mà trượt dc như thế là ok rồi anh ah,

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu mà hắn như rứa, mặt bàn đặt phôi để đâu ta

----------


## mig21

> nếu khóa ôc hết mà trượt dc như thế là ok rồi anh ah,


đang cố đây Thắng, vụ cân chỉnh khó hơn a nghĩ nhiều

----------


## mig21

> Nếu mà hắn như rứa, mặt bàn đặt phôi để đâu ta


mặt bàn rời bác, nằm trên mai e làm tiếp cái mặt bàn rồi post lên

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

Chúc mừng Mig đi lạc vào bể khổ hee hee.

----------

mig21

----------


## CBNN

phải dây light jig mới chịu hả bác Tuấn ? 
ra hỏi họ bán cho cuộn VARIVAS max power  về căng thì ốm bác ợ .

----------


## Tuấn

> phải dây light jig mới chịu hả bác Tuấn ? 
> ra hỏi họ bán cho cuộn VARIVAS max power  về căng thì ốm bác ợ .


chỉ là đường kính dây nó nhỏ thôi bác  :Smile:  Đà nẵng hay Hội an đều có mấy cha hay câu biển, dây này bọn chúng nhiều lắm bác  :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

bác Tuấn có thể nói rõ phương pháp căng dây ko ah,e gà quá đọc mấy chục lần rồi mà chưa hiểu
sáng nay kiểm tra lại trục Y hai đứa nó đang bị tình trạng vặn củ lạc, nhức đầu nữa rồi  :Frown:

----------

Gamo

----------


## mig21

> Chúc mừng Mig đi lạc vào bể khổ hee hee.


hổng lẽ lần này là lần 2, lần trước e cũng lạc vào bể khổ audiophile rùi hic

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> bác Tuấn có thể nói rõ phương pháp căng dây ko ah,e gà quá đọc mấy chục lần rồi mà chưa hiểu
> sáng nay kiểm tra lại trục Y hai đứa nó đang bị tình trạng vặn củ lạc, nhức đầu nữa rồi


Mạn phép bác CKD, em up lại link bài này của bác   :Smile:  http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...-CKD-MrL/page2

Căng dây chỉ nhằm mục đích chỉnh cho hai trục Y song song và trên cùng một mặt phẳng thôi bác ạ. Túm lại là tránh chuyện bác dùng đông hồ so để khoảng cách 2 ray không đổi rồi nhưng khung vẫn bị vặn xoắn vỏ đỗ.

Dây light jig là em nói bậy, bác đừng chấp vì dây này đường kính rất nhỏ, khoảng 0.1mm, tải của nó khá lớn, bác treo cái xô nước 20kg chắc ổn  :Smile:  ( em không chơi cái môn ẻo ẻo bóng bóng này, dây câu em dùng chịu tải khoẻ hơn tí ạ he he   :Smile:  ) ( jigging chỉ là một trò câu kéo vớ vỉn thôi bác, có light jig là chúng nó dùng con mồi giả bé bằng cái bật lửa, nhẹ hều mà dòng xuống sâu mấy chục mét điều khiển  bằng cách ngoáy ngoáy giựt giựt cái cần bên trên rồi giả vờ là cá thật, nên dây phải mảnh và dai, em không chơi môn này, dây em dùng treo được lão DIY1102 lên không sợ đứt  :Smile:  )

Cái của này bọn đi câu biển hàng năm vẫn phải thay, xin chúng nó vài chục mét chúng nó còn cám ơn bác nữa ( vứt thì phí, mà không vứt thì để rác nhà  :Smile:   )

Bác căng hai sợi chéo nhau theo 4 góc làm 2 lần sẽ xác định được độ vặn của khung, dây nhỏ thì căn chuẩn hơn thôi ạ, dây dù nó mảnh hơn dây cước nên bác căn nó dễ hơn thui he he 

Còn vụ hàn cho hết vặn thì không phải bao giờ cũng làm được, dưng mà bác có gì up lên, em chém được thì em chém tiếp bác ui, hên xui he he he ....

----------

mig21

----------


## Gamo

Hix, bác có thể giải thích rõ hơn vụ căn dây được ko?

----------


## CBNN

> ( jigging chỉ là một trò câu kéo vớ vỉn thôi bác, có light jig là chúng nó dùng con mồi giả bé bằng cái bật lửa, nhẹ hều mà dòng xuống sâu mấy chục mét điều khiển bằng cách ngoáy ngoáy giựt giựt cái cần bên trên rồi giả vờ là cá thật, nên dây phải mảnh và dai, em không chơi môn này, dây em dùng treo được lão DIY1102 lên không sợ đứt  )


Chứ không phải bác  Tuấn không còn sức để ngoáy ngoáy giựt giựt hả bác ? :Stick Out Tongue:   . bác nhắc làm em ngứa ngáy quá ! mấy lần xếp lịch đi Côn Đảo mà toàn nhỡ ...
em spam tí thôi em lượn đây ... kẻo bác Tuấn mang cần ra móc rồi kéo thì khổ . :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thehiena2

Em thấy có gì đó không ổn ạ!

----------


## mig21

> Em thấy có gì đó không ổn ạ!


không ổn chỗ nào vậy bác,chỉ e với

----------


## mig21

đọc lại bài của bác CKD đã tạm hiểu phương pháp mà bác Tuấn nói,mai đi tìm dây về mần thử xem sao.Vụ canh chỉnh nhức đầu quá

----------


## Tuấn

> Chứ không phải bác  Tuấn không còn sức để ngoáy ngoáy giựt giựt hả bác ?  . bác nhắc làm em ngứa ngáy quá ! mấy lần xếp lịch đi Côn Đảo mà toàn nhỡ ...
> em spam tí thôi em lượn đây ... kẻo bác Tuấn mang cần ra móc rồi kéo thì khổ .


Hé hé túm được một bác cũng khổ vì cái trò kéo kéo giựt giựt như em  :Smile:  Lúc nào bác rảnh cà phê chém gioá mấy cái trò giựt giựt này với em bác ui  :Smile: 

Bác Mig21 : cái vai trục x gắn vào ray Y có tấm đệm dày rùi, dưng mà bắt tấm đệm vào hộp ngang mỏng hơi không chắc chắn bác ạ

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

Chỗ đó em hàn chết luôn vào cái khung ngang đó bác Tuấn ơi. Đang tính đổ bê tông tiếp vào cái khung đó hay là ko nên e chưa hàn, còn 2 vai sắt dày 20mm nữa, chưa đi ĐNang cắt đc

----------

Tuấn

----------


## mig21

sau 10 ngày vật lộn với e nó mới chỉ được có vậy, kiểu này tối phải tranh thủ làm phần điện mới nhanh được. phần điện phải nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giáo rùi

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác lắp điện cho nó chạy lấy khí thế chắc a e trên đây đều không Quên cảm giác lần đầu làm máy chạy vui và hào hứng khó tả 😊

----------

mig21

----------


## phananhktd

> sau 10 ngày vật lộn với e nó mới chỉ được có vậy, kiểu này tối phải tranh thủ làm phần điện mới nhanh được. phần điện phải nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giáo rùi


mặt bàn nhìn có vẻ chưa ổn, bác hàn đứng thanh hộp lên khoảng 5 thanh may ra mới đỡ nổi .

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

lâu ngày update tí cho có, vai X mới đi cắt gió đá về lúc chiều


tranh thủ ướm vào chụp cái hình  :Big Grin: 


làm nguội thử 1 bên vai các bác thấy như vậy được chưa ah

----------

Tuấn, writewin

----------


## thuannguyen

HI, vai máy mài đi nhìn nuột nà gớm.

----------

mig21

----------


## anhxco

quá ngon, e cú tưởng phố cổ k mần đc cái vai này chứ!!! :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Em nào bỏ giày trèo lên máy rồi đó

----------


## Tuấn

> Em nào bỏ giày trèo lên máy rồi đó


Báo cáo bác, em ấy với cụ chủ không phải trèo lên máy mà là đang ở dưới gầm máy ạ. Làm giề dưới đó em hổng piet đâu  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## mig21

> Em nào bỏ giày trèo lên máy rồi đó


bác phải đổi nick thuhanoi supơsoi  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## mig21

> Báo cáo bác, em ấy với cụ chủ không phải trèo lên máy mà là đang ở dưới gầm máy ạ. Làm giề dưới đó em hổng piet đâu


gầm máy e thấp lắm bác Tuấn ui  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Báo cáo bác, em ấy với cụ chủ không phải trèo lên máy mà là đang ở dưới gầm máy ạ. Làm giề dưới đó em hổng piet đâu


Cái này mà theo Mít tơ Nam thì gọi là thử độ chính xác của máy, còn trong trường hợp này là đang thử độ cứng vững của máy đầu tay đó anh.  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## mig21

> Cái này mà theo Mít tơ Nam thì gọi là thử độ chính xác của máy, còn trong trường hợp này là đang thử độ cứng vững của máy đầu tay đó anh.


chú chỉ được cái nói đúng,like chú haha

----------


## Gamo

> Cái này mà theo Mít tơ Nam thì gọi là thử độ chính xác của máy, còn trong trường hợp này là đang thử độ cứng vững của máy đầu tay đó anh.


Tức là test thử độ rung hả?

----------

mig21

----------


## ppgas

> lâu ngày update tí cho có, vai X mới đi cắt gió đá về lúc chiều
> 
> tranh thủ ướm vào chụp cái hình


Cừ lắm bác mig! Chắc xong cái máy chuột lên cuồn cuộn luôn!
Luyện tay hàn khá khá rồi hàn lại mấy chỗ kia, rồi làm nguội, mài gọn gàng lại, mặt cho em nó chiếc áo màu cam xanh đỏ nữa là ok con gà đen rồi. :Smile: 

Nhân tiện các bác cho hỏi SG muốn cắt cnc miếng sắt 15-20mm giống vậy thì cắt ở đâu ah?

----------

mig21

----------


## anhcos

> Tức là test thử độ rung hả?


Kụ này đểu nhất.

Cái vai trông quá vững so với giàn hộp còn lại, hy vọng máy bác chủ chạy tốt.

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Cừ lắm bác mig! Chắc xong cái máy chuột lên cuồn cuộn luôn!
> Luyện tay hàn khá khá rồi hàn lại mấy chỗ kia, rồi làm nguội, mài gọn gàng lại, mặt cho em nó chiếc áo màu cam xanh đỏ nữa là ok con gà đen rồi.
> 
> Nhân tiện các bác cho hỏi SG muốn cắt cnc miếng sắt 15-20mm giống vậy thì cắt ở đâu ah?


trước khi làm máy e bê vợ không nổi nhưng hi vọng làm xong có thể bê dc hihi  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## mig21

> Kụ này đểu nhất.
> 
> Cái vai trông quá vững so với giàn hộp còn lại, hy vọng máy bác chủ chạy tốt.


e còn nâng cấp tiếp bác ơi, vừa làm vừa tính nên nó thế

----------


## mig21

> Tức là test thử độ rung hả?


test cả 2 đó bác hihi

----------

Gamo

----------


## mig21

lên màu cho nó


<== chủ "vườn chuối" sẽ thích máy của e  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

Thiết kế vai trục X hình như hay thấy trong máy của WW.

----------

mig21

----------


## Diyodira

> lên màu cho nó
> 
> 
> <== chủ "vườn chuối" sẽ thích máy của e


Nhìn máy thấy thương bác quá, công nhiều mà lực chẳng được bao nhiêu.

----------

mig21

----------


## Nam CNC

quan trọng gì bác mig , lên máy chạy thực tế tính sau , các bác nhận xét nản lòng chiến sỹ quá

----------

mig21

----------


## Diyodira

Lỡ làm theo kết cấu này thì bác mig làm khung mặt bàn chắc chắn nha, dùng hộp dày và dựng hộp đứng lên để hạn chế võng.
Đúng ra ngay từ đầu bác tập trung công lực vào cái khung mặt bàn này thôi, xong hàn 4 chân vào 4 góc bàn là Ok, mọi thứ sẽ đu theo cái khung này.
Góp ý chút vậy thôi, hổng dám nói nhiều lỡ chị NămCNC để ý khổ há há ...
Thanks

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

> lên màu cho nó
> 
> 
> <== chủ "vườn chuối" sẽ thích máy của e


Máy bác truyền lệnh bằng vô tuyến à, thấy có cặp ăng-ten ngon ghê  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21

----------


## writewin

anh nam nói đúng cứ làm đi rồi kiểm tra sau, làm cho mình chứ làm cho khách đâu mà sợ, yếu chổ nào thêm sắt chổ ấy,hehe

----------

mig21

----------


## Diyodira

> anh nam nói đúng cứ làm đi rồi kiểm tra sau, làm cho mình chứ làm cho khách đâu mà sợ, yếu chổ nào thêm sắt chổ ấy,hehe


Sao nhiều bác cứ mang cơm áo ra đùa giỡn thế!

----------


## Nam CNC

Đùa giỡn gì anh , ngày trước em muốn biết cnc là gì , mua 1 cái về xài rồi tháo banh ra , biết được 1 ít , sau đó làm cái máy bằng gỗ MDF , chạy cũng được , vẽ đường thẳng thì cũng thẳng nhưng gợn sóng hình sin nhè nhẹ , sau đó chơi tới cái máy bằng mica thử cắt decan xem sao , cũng cắt được luôn nhưng sóng hình sin vẫn còn dù rất nhỏ , sau đó chơi tới nhôm và cũng ok, cuối cùng hỗn hợp sắt nhôm , nhựa .... và bán được cái máy cho khách xài tới giờ , cũng gần tròn 10 năm rồi anh. Nếu không trãi nghiệm làm sao biết đúng sai ??? con người bản tính tự phụ cố chấp, chỉ có mình làm thì mới tin hehehe.

với khung này em tin cắt, khắc gỗ được chứ không phải không được , nhưng được khuyến mãi thêm tiếng ồn do rung động giàn khung rỗng , về độ chính xác ở các chi tiết nhỏ chắc chắn là không chuẩn như các máy Cframe, nhưng tổng thể để thoả mãn đam mê , chạy được chi tiết phù hợp nhu cầu bên gỗ hay quảng cáo là ok.

----------

h-d, mig21

----------


## mig21

> Thiết kế vai trục X hình như hay thấy trong máy của WW.


e không biết thiết kế nên copy lại mỗi người 1 ít bác Tuấn ơi

----------


## mig21

> Máy bác truyền lệnh bằng vô tuyến à, thấy có cặp ăng-ten ngon ghê


cặp ăng-ten chỗ nào vậy bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## mig21

> Lỡ làm theo kết cấu này thì bác mig làm khung mặt bàn chắc chắn nha, dùng hộp dày và dựng hộp đứng lên để hạn chế võng.
> Đúng ra ngay từ đầu bác tập trung công lực vào cái khung mặt bàn này thôi, xong hàn 4 chân vào 4 góc bàn là Ok, mọi thứ sẽ đu theo cái khung này.
> Góp ý chút vậy thôi, hổng dám nói nhiều lỡ chị NămCNC để ý khổ há há ...
> Thanks


phải chi lúc e đưa bản vẽ lên bác tư vấn sớm cho e thì tốt biết mấy, giờ lỡ rồi nên đành cho nó loét luôn  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đó bác, hehe

----------


## mig21

tinh thần mới phấn chấn trở lại thì vào thấy các bác chém toe tua, kiểu này làm xong máy e lên Nguyễn Lương Bằng - ĐN nằm wua. thui mời các bác chém tiếp còn e đi tìm thuốc uống trước đây  :Smile: 

bonus cái hình mới rắp X lúc chiều, cả ngày chỉ làm được có nhiêu khoan lỗ + way tay phê lòi. về cơ bản nó có hình dáng rùi

----------


## mig21

> Đó bác, hehe


hihi, cứ lật tới lật lui cặp ray 1 hồi làm biếng chỉnh lại luôn giờ nó thành ăng-ten nhìn cũng zui

----------


## Tuấn

cái khung bác làm thanh kép bên dưới gầm trục Y như thiết kế :




Giữa 2 thanh bác chống các đoạn hộp vào liên kết thì 2 thanh này khá khỏe ạ. Sau đó căn nếu thanh U bắt ray võng chỗ nào chống chỗ đó cho nó bằng phẳng và đỡ thanh ray Y bàn máy khỏe hơn ạ

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái máy này mấy hôm nay răn mà im hơi lặng tiếng nhỉ, hay là thiếu gối đỡ  :Big Grin: , nếu cần bay ra ĐN ucf lấy về chế tiếp!

----------

mig21, ppgas

----------


## mig21

mấy bữa nay con đau, e đang trực chiến ở 600 giường hic. chắc để đó ra tết làm tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

Oh, thé à, chúc cháu mau bình phục nhé

----------


## anhxco

Cháu đau gì thế bác Mig, nếu ở đó buồn buồn ghe TP uống cafe chơi! em cb bịch mở bò cho bác rồi mà chưa gặp đc.

----------


## mig21

đầu năm chưa có hàng làm nên lôi e nó ra làm tiếp, sơn phết mặt dưới trước chứ e nó nặng qua 1 mình e lặt ko nổi

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, Gamo, skydn, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## mig21

lâu lâu đào mộ ngoi lên hít tí oxy  :Big Grin: 
trục X đã xong e nó đây mời các bác quăng gạch


cận cảnh dãy ốc vít làm e khoan + rato mõi tay


sẵn các bác cho e hỏi cách bắt long đền công như thế nào mới đúng, e ko phải dân cơ khí nên hổng biết

----------

ppgas, racing boy, Tuấn

----------


## racing boy

> lâu lâu đào mộ ngoi lên hít tí oxy 
> trục X đã xong e nó đây mời các bác quăng gạch
> 
> 
> cận cảnh dãy ốc vít làm e khoan + rato mõi tay
> 
> 
> sẵn các bác cho e hỏi cách bắt long đền công như thế nào mới đúng, e ko phải dân cơ khí nên hổng biết


nhìn cũng ngon hơn trước nhìu rùi, hj, bắt theo con đầu là chuẩn bác ah

----------

mig21

----------


## cnclaivung

bác sài như thế đúng òi theo cá nhân mình

----------

mig21

----------


## zentic

Bác chủ là 1 ngươi cao to lực lưỡng, e đoán như vậy

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác chủ là 1 ngươi cao to lực lưỡng, e đoán như vậy


Sao đoán hay vậy ta, nói chung là cũng khá được đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Bác chủ là 1 ngươi cao to lực lưỡng, e đoán như vậy


E ốm teo bác ơi, làm máy 1 mình ko có người phụ nhiều khi bưng đồ muốn gãy lưng

----------


## mig21

> Sao đoán hay vậy ta, nói chung là cũng khá được đấy ạ


E có hơn j a đâu, cũng sem sem :d. Hom truoc e ra dn ma quen dien a cf

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy tụi tây nó vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, h-d, mig21

----------


## mig21

Nếu vậy e bắt đúng rùi, hên quá đỡ công tháo ra bắt lại

----------


## mig21

Tranh thủ cn làm dc có vậy thôi, các bác góp ý cho cái trục z của e với

----------


## Gamo

Trục X của bác coi chừng về lâu dài sẽ bị võng nếu thiếu thanh đỡ ở giữa. Bộ Z có vẻ hơi nặng so với trục X bằng nhôm.

Tuy nhiên cứ làm đại đi bác. Xong rồi tinh chỉnh cũng chả muộn...

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhìn có vẻ Bác mig21 dùng 4 thanh nhôm cho trục X tuy nhiên hình như chỉ 2 thanh mang Z thôi - bác nên làm mấy miếng hình chữ nhật lien kết các thanh lại với nhau sẽ cứng vững hơn

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

Thanh nhôm định hình e làm truc x là loại 5x10 khá chắc, mặc dù vậy nhưng e cũng có phương án cho vấn đề võng chỉ là chưa triển khai để chạy thử xem sao đã.

----------


## mig21

> Nhìn có vẻ Bác mig21 dùng 4 thanh nhôm cho trục X tuy nhiên hình như chỉ 2 thanh mang Z thôi - bác nên làm mấy miếng hình chữ nhật lien kết các thanh lại với nhau sẽ cứng vững hơn


Dạ 1 thanh 50x100cm chứ hổng phải ghép lại đâu a. Để mai chụp hình cái thanh đó cho các bác xem

----------


## racing boy

cái dây xanh xanh kia để thay lò so hả bác , hehe

----------

Đức đua đòi

----------


## zentic

Dang wan tâm cái bàn Bác làm kiểu gi đây, hee, cố lên Bác, Bác làm xong tới phiên e ráp máy con đầu tiên

----------


## racing boy

nhìn bác làm mà ngứa nghề quá, e còn thiếu mỗi vít me mà ko có bác nào giúp để chiến đấu típ, huhu

----------


## Gamo

Đặt em Trang Bảo Long, kếu nó lo cho 1 cây vít me China đúng ý từ A-Z quách cho rồi đi  :Big Grin: 

Kinh nghiệm là máy đầu tiên anh em mình làm ra thì độ chính xác, cứng vững đều ko tốt lắm, do đó đừng cầu kỳ quá. Cứ làm cho xong đã rồi hoàn thiện từ từ.

----------


## racing boy

e tính rùi gần chục củ đấy, nhịn đói mấy tháng, huhu, cứ đợi có bác nào động lòng thương cảm vậy, huhu

----------


## mig21

> cái dây xanh xanh kia để thay lò so hả bác , hehe


Lò xo sao bì lại dc bác hehe

----------


## mig21

> Dang wan tâm cái bàn Bác làm kiểu gi đây, hee, cố lên Bác, Bác làm xong tới phiên e ráp máy con đầu tiên


Bàn máy dg ngâm cứu lại, chưa có phương án tối ưu nhất trong tầm diy bác ơi

----------


## mig21

Nhôm làm trục X của e đây các bác

----------


## mig21

Gắn xyz vào dc vậy

còn thiếu mấy thứ nữa để gắn visme vào. Tạm thời để vậy, e lặn tiếp kiếm tí cháo húp qua ngày rồi làm tiếp.

----------

CKD, kametoco, ppgas, racing boy, solero, writewin, zentic

----------


## racing boy

sao bác ko chơi song mã cho khỏe, để vít me ở giữa liệu có yếu ko

----------


## mig21

CHơi song mã tốn kém quá bác ơi, thấy mấy bác khác để ở giữa ok nên e bắt chước vậy

----------


## ppgas

> Gắn xyz vào dc vậy
> 
> còn thiếu mấy thứ nữa để gắn visme vào. Tạm thời để vậy, e lặn tiếp kiếm tí cháo húp qua ngày rồi làm tiếp.


Chúc mừng cụ mig, tới đây cũng gần về đích rồi! 
Bác đã thử phần điều khiển chưa, bob, step, driver...?

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác pán hết đồ rồi định chuyển qua anphastep hay xecvo vậy

----------

mig21

----------


## writewin

cố lên anh gần về đích rồi,máy đầu tay anh làm còn đẹp và pro hơn máy của bọn em làm rồi

----------


## mig21

> Chúc mừng cụ mig, tới đây cũng gần về đích rồi! 
> Bác đã thử phần điều khiển chưa, bob, step, driver...?


chưa bác ơi phần điện e đang thay đổi nó làm e điên nặng luôn

----------


## mig21

> Bác pán hết đồ rồi định chuyển qua anphastep hay xecvo vậy


e chơi step thường thôi bác ơi, chưa đủ trình để chơi mấy món cao cấp đó. cơ bản là e mù tịt về điện đóm

----------


## mig21

> cố lên anh gần về đích rồi,máy đầu tay anh làm còn đẹp và pro hơn máy của bọn em làm rồi


e nói vậy mọi người cười a chết, nhìn trong hình vậy thôi chứ ở ngoài nhìn như cóc ghẻ toàn "mụn" hàn. đang loay hoay phần điện mà chưa dc, e để dành cho a 2 con step hôm trước nha, có tiền a chạy ra hốt về làm tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

> e chơi step thường thôi bác ơi, chưa đủ trình để chơi mấy món cao cấp đó. cơ bản là e mù tịt về điện đóm


Step thường thì 3 con Mỹ xanh đó nghe thiên hạ đánh giá là ngon đó mà, mua thêm mấy cái driver Mỹ vàng vàng ấy nữa

----------


## mig21

> Step thường thì 3 con Mỹ xanh đó nghe thiên hạ đánh giá là ngon đó mà, mua thêm mấy cái driver Mỹ vàng vàng ấy nữa


mấy con đó size 57 e sợ moment không đủ trục X giờ tầm 70-80kg rồi, hôm qua mình e kiêng lên bắt vào ray xém quẹo lưng

----------


## cnclaivung

ây za , hóng bác miết mà chưa thấy động tỉnh giề...hờ

----------


## mig21

các bác cho e hỏi e lắp vitme vào đẩy tới thì nhẹ còn kéo lui về nặng trịch phiải dùng hết sức đẩy 1 cái rồi mới nhẹ bớt lại là do bị sao, xà wan cả buổi sáng chưa biết bị sao

----------


## huyquynhbk

> các bác cho e hỏi e lắp vitme vào đẩy tới thì nhẹ còn kéo lui về nặng trịch phiải dùng hết sức đẩy 1 cái rồi mới nhẹ bớt lại là do bị sao, xà wan cả buổi sáng chưa biết bị sao


có khả năng vitme lắp chưa song song với ray trượt rùi. bác nới lỏng ốc ra căn chỉnh lại đi, k hỏng vitme hết bjo

----------


## racing boy

Hehe , e đã gặp trường hợp này, là do bác dùng thanh hộp yếu quá để gắn ốc vítme vào nên nó ko vuông góc với ốc vítme, và còn rung rinh sẽ bị nghiêng về một phía nên sẽ nặng một chiều, giải pháp bác phải đổ bê tông vào 2 cái hộp ở giữa bắt ốc vítme ý hoặc gia công cho cứng vững thêm

----------


## mig21

post cái clip cho các bác dễ phán bệnh giúp e

----------


## emptyhb

Bệnh đẩy đi được mà kéo lại khó. Bác tháo vitme ra khỏi máy xoay tay xem sao? em nghĩ do kẹt đường hồi bi do lắp sai bi gì đó rồi.

----------


## writewin

70 80 kg thì ăn nhau j anh, 80kg đặt lên 4 con chạy mà trong 4 con chạy thì có cả đống bi, ^^, 80kg thì còn nhẹ lắm so với cái X Z em đang làm, với lại anh dùng vis me kéo nên dùng step tầm con step sys 3A mặt bích 60 đi với con m542 chạy cho trục Y là vô tư rồi ( vì Y chạy chậm mà em 3A này dưới 300 rmp khoẻ lắm) còn có thêm tí đạn thì mua con 86 với m860h ^^, an tâm đi ngủ ^^

còn vấn đề 1 chiều nặng 1 chiều nhẹ thì có khi hồi bi trong eru bi có vấn để, tháo ra vặn tay coi có bị như thế ko, còn nếu ko thì anh kiểm tra cái mặt bích bắt eru bi coi nó có nghiên về bên nào hay ko ( vì em thấy mặt này anh hàn vào )

----------


## mig21

> Bệnh đẩy đi được mà kéo lại khó. Bác tháo vitme ra khỏi máy xoay tay xem sao? em nghĩ do kẹt đường hồi bi do lắp sai bi gì đó rồi.


cây vitme do đại ca Nam CNC tuyển nên ko có bị kẹt bi đâu bác, để ngoài e cho nó chạy tới chạy lui ro ro ah

----------


## mig21

> 70 80 kg thì ăn nhau j anh, 80kg đặt lên 4 con chạy mà trong 4 con chạy thì có cả đống bi, ^^, 80kg thì còn nhẹ lắm so với cái X Z em đang làm, với lại anh dùng vis me kéo nên dùng step tầm con step sys 3A mặt bích 60 đi với con m542 chạy cho trục Y là vô tư rồi ( vì Y chạy chậm mà em 3A này dưới 300 rmp khoẻ lắm) còn có thêm tí đạn thì mua con 86 với m860h ^^, an tâm đi ngủ ^^
> 
> còn vấn đề 1 chiều nặng 1 chiều nhẹ thì có khi hồi bi trong eru bi có vấn để, tháo ra vặn tay coi có bị như thế ko, còn nếu ko thì anh kiểm tra cái mặt bích bắt eru bi coi nó có nghiên về bên nào hay ko ( vì em thấy mặt này anh hàn vào )


hôm trước chạy ra e lấy con step mà e đi lào chưa về, a vẫn muốn chuyển qua con 86 luôn cho an tâm phần điện (phần này dốt quá).
a hàn vào để thử cái clamp nhỏ quá kẹp ko dc, cũng nghi cái chỗ đó, để mai kiểm tra lại

----------


## racing boy

Nghe các bác bàn luận e lại ghê con x z của e, nó nặng tất cả 130kg rùi mà em dùng con ray 15 liệu có bị quá tải block ko các bác

----------


## racing boy

Nếu có mấy con step 57 của bác e ko dùng 86 nữa mà dùng 2kon 2 đầu vít me chạy khỏe cực kì nun, e test 2 con step máy photo 2đầu vítme bước 20 e nhảy lên bàn x nó đẩy e phăng phăng với tốc độ 8m/p đấy

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

e đào mộ lên hít tí oxi
test phần điện, e nó đã nhúc nhích giờ chưa biết cách tính thông số turning sao cho phù hợp, bác nào biết chỉ e với

----------


## racing boy

bác lắp vào máy cho chạy thử đi, chờ mãi ms thấy bác đăng bài tiếp

----------


## bravesoldier

Bác lắp lên máy rồi mới chỉnh tiếp chứ! Motor của bác loại gì, thông số thế nào vậy bác?

----------


## mig21

Trời mưa bùn tình lôi e nó ra làm tiếp, 3 trục xyz xong giờ tới phần điện 

Mời các bác chém để e lấy tinh thần làm tiếp hihi

----------


## ahdvip

thấy chỉ còn cái mặt bàn nữa chứ mấy anh, cuối năm rồi, cho em nó kiếm tiền đi thôi

----------


## mig21

> thấy chỉ còn cái mặt bàn nữa chứ mấy anh, cuối năm rồi, cho em nó kiếm tiền đi thôi


Còn phần điện chưa biết chỉnh sao cho nó chạy ok nữa Đức ơi

----------


## mig21

E nó đã nhúc nhích 3 trục

----------

ppgas

----------


## mig21

Bác nào từng sử dụng e im483 thần thánh chỉ giúp e cách chỉnh dòng e nó lên 4a với, chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## mig21

Các bác xem tốc độ vậy đã dc chưa

----------


## mig21

Nhờ các bác xem giúp e lỗi này với

----------


## linhdt1121

Trước cái đầu tiên em cũng bị như vậy nhưng nhẹ hơn
có phải khi đang chạy bác đụng vào quét phoi thì nó bị  nhấc Z ko.
bác thử nối đất cho tủ điện và thân máy xem có đỡ ko
nhìn bác chạy thấy nó sơ quá, xem lại dao hay chiều quay spindle

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Spindle nối 3 dây UVW thôi, đừng nối dây thứ tư (GND)

----------

mig21

----------


## solero

> Spindle nối 3 dây UVW thôi, đừng nối dây thứ tư (GND)


Spindle em nối dây thứ 4 có sao đâu. Chắc cụ chủ không dùng dây có bọc nhiễu và không nối đất cho dây thứ 4 + tủ điện.

Trong spindle TQ một số nó bỏ trống dây thứ 4. Do vậy cụ phải tháo ra, hàn 1 dây vào đó và nối vào vỏ.

Biến tần cũng cần phải có lọc nhiễu đầu vào. Lắp lọc nhiễu xong thì phải nối đất để lọc nhiễu có tác dụng.

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

E chạy bằng con "đồi gió hú" thôi, chưa có xiền chạy spindle. Tủ điện e ko nối mass miec j cả nên nó nhiễu tè te

----------


## mig21

Tác phẩm đầu tay của ẻm, đỡ nhiễu hơn tí

Chạy khổ 5x10cm mà tới 25 phút hic

----------


## cnclaivung

thím ơi, khi chạy test thím kiếm miếng gỗ tốt tốt tý, thiếm lấy gỗ sầu đâu ( cây soan ) test thế long lá từa lưa, ko biết đâu mà phán, máy em bằng gỗ khi mới test lần đầu tiên cũng đâu có tình trạng sọc nền thía kia...màn hình máy em nhiểu tè le , sọc ngang sọc chéo từa lưa vẫn chạy ầm ầm

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

Lấy đại miếng gỗ đờ xê test thôi thím, làm biếng rút gỗ trên dàn xuông hihi

----------


## cuong

thấy công lực con step trục Z có yếu quá không bác hạ dần tốc độ xuống mà nó chạy ổn thì thử nâng cấp con đó xem

----------

mig21

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chúc mừng công trình thế kỷ của bác đã hoàn thành!

Em có cảm giác mấy con motor của bác hơi đuối. Bác xem có để tốc độ cao quá hoặc công suất quá thấp so với cỗ xe tăng của bác ko?

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Hehe, chúc mừng công trình thế kỷ của bác đã hoàn thành!
> 
> Em có cảm giác mấy con motor của bác hơi đuối. Bác xem có để tốc độ cao quá hoặc công suất quá thấp so với cỗ xe tăng của bác ko?


Step e nghĩ ok chỉ tại mấy con driver bé quá, e đã mod lại cho nó chạy max 4a rồi mà ko ăn thua, cho tụi nó chạy 2d kiếm cháo thời gian rồi thay thế

----------


## mig21

Tình hình cả ngay nay chỉnh sửa nối max, lọc nhiễu đủ kiểu mà vẫn còn bị mấy cái lằn hic

----------


## mig21

Up cái hình chạy gỗ tốt hơn tí theo yêu cầu của thím cnclaivung

----------


## mig21

Test phát nữa, tốc độ vẫn còn chậm, nhờ các bác tư vấn e nên thay thế phần điện như thế nào để e nó chạy nhanh hơn tí

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Test phát nữa, tốc độ vẫn còn chậm, nhờ các bác tư vấn e nên thay thế phần điện như thế nào để e nó chạy nhanh hơn tí


nhìn máy của bác ghiền wa  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

Máy e cùi bắp nhất 4f mà nghiền j bác

----------


## cnclaivung

ý của thím muốn nhanh cở nào nữa, vậy là ngon rồi, trung bình 8000/p, gia tốc 500 là chạy đuối với mấy file nhấp nhiều hơn thẳng,,,sợ quả spinl ăn ko kịp toi mịa con dao lúc ấy khóc luôn
gỗ gì đấy thím, nhìn như căm xe Lào nhĩ

----------

mig21

----------


## conga

Ha ha! Giờ e mí lên dd, e nhìn thây 2 con step khủng bố của e rồi, con này kết hợp với 2MA860H thì tuyệt vời...khỏi lo nghĩ dòng với nước luôn

----------


## mig21

> Ha ha! Giờ e mí lên dd, e nhìn thây 2 con step khủng bố của e rồi, con này kết hợp với 2MA860H thì tuyệt vời...khỏi lo nghĩ dòng với nước luôn


DG kiếm xiền rước luôn 2 e nó về với team của mig21 đây hihi

----------


## mig21

> ý của thím muốn nhanh cở nào nữa, vậy là ngon rồi, trung bình 8000/p, gia tốc 500 là chạy đuối với mấy file nhấp nhiều hơn thẳng,,,sợ quả spinl ăn ko kịp toi mịa con dao lúc ấy khóc luôn
> gỗ gì đấy thím, nhìn như căm xe Lào nhĩ


Sau này e còn nâng cấp spindle mà thím, nên phải tính trước cho nó chạy nhanh thêm tí chứ với tốc độ hiện tại chưa ưng cái bụng hihi

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, thím cứ từ từ đã, em chạy alpha 66, vitme 2510 , máy gỗ, set ZX 8000/p, gia tốc 500, đã thấy chưa ưng vì khung máy yếu, nhưng nếu lên nữa thì bì  alams , thím chạy step mà muốn lên nữa chỉ có mất bước chứ ko có ích gì, rồi tranh thì lông, răn cưa, mất bước Z thị tệhaaij, lúc ấy rồi lại muốn xuống chứ ko muốn lên, cứ thử sẽ biết.keke

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc mừng bác mít ; khi nào vào Hội An nhờ đục tấm tranh Chùa Cầu nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21

----------


## phuong786

> Ha ha! Giờ e mí lên dd, e nhìn thây 2 con step khủng bố của e rồi, con này kết hợp với 2MA860H thì tuyệt vời...khỏi lo nghĩ dòng với nước luôn


Anh conga đây mà mình tưởng đi công tác rồi, tôi sợ anh quá quảng cáo máy, hứa hẹn tùm lum giờ máy nằm 1 đống không hỗ trợ khách hàng cắt đứt liên lạc. Giờ tôi mới hiểu status của anh:"*Đừng bao giờ cãi nhau với thằng ngu...vì chúng sẽ kéo level của ta bằng với level của nó.*" Sorry diễn đàn, chủ thớt nhé,lỡ giao dịch với anh chàng này mà hàng về không làm ăn gì được ức chế quá.

----------


## mig21

> vâng, thím cứ từ từ đã, em chạy alpha 66, vitme 2510 , máy gỗ, set ZX 8000/p, gia tốc 500, đã thấy chưa ưng vì khung máy yếu, nhưng nếu lên nữa thì bì  alams , thím chạy step mà muốn lên nữa chỉ có mất bước chứ ko có ích gì, rồi tranh thì lông, răn cưa, mất bước Z thị tệhaaij, lúc ấy rồi lại muốn xuống chứ ko muốn lên, cứ thử sẽ biết.keke


Dc voi đòi 2 bà tưng mà bác hehe, e chỉ muốn thử để xem khả năng của ẻ tới đâu thôi còn rút kinh nghiệm làm con máy sau.

----------


## mig21

> Chúc mừng bác mít ; khi nào vào Hội An nhờ đục tấm tranh Chùa Cầu nhé


A vào làm vài lon thì dc chứ đục tranh e hổng dám nhận hihi

----------


## Gamo

> Dc voi đòi 2 bà tưng mà bác hehe, e chỉ muốn thử để xem khả năng của ẻ tới đâu thôi còn rút kinh nghiệm làm con máy sau.


Thím Laivung có mấy con alphastep ngon lắm á :x :x :x

----------

cnclaivung, mig21

----------


## cnclaivung

> Thím Laivung có mấy con alphastep ngon lắm á :x :x :x


ngon thì có ngon, nhưng bác nào bảo nó ngang con 86 thì chit với em nhé...nó chỉ làm máy 6090 là tốt, khai thác hết công suất, còn như máy em thì...haiz...em nó bị bốc lột sức lao động gê gúm...dự cho nó hạ cấp đây này

----------


## Gamo

Bán lại giá siêu rẻ cho bác mig đi  :Big Grin: 

Mấy bác chơi máy khủng quá, nhìn mà sám hồn

----------


## mig21

> Bán lại giá siêu rẻ cho bác mig đi 
> 
> Mấy bác chơi máy khủng quá, nhìn mà sám hồn


Thím laivung ib cho e cái giá đê
@bác gamo: khiủng j bác, e hám wá giờ hố đây nè đúng là lần đầu làm máy ham cho cố hic

----------


## cnclaivung

khỏi inbox chi mệt,  3 bộ 5,700k, nhưng em chưa bán bi giờ, keke, để xong con khủng long bạo chúa full gỗ căm xe 13x30 secvo lai HbS 860 cái đã, dự là cuối tháng xong, em cho bác cái giá thơm phứt

----------


## mig21

Các bác cho e hỏi driver e bị gì mà đèn đỏ loét vậy ah
Sẵn chỉ e các sửa luôn với. Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## Tuanlm

Nhìn hình giống phim kinh dị quá

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Các bác cho e hỏi driver e bị gì mà đèn đỏ loét vậy ah
> Sẵn chỉ e các sửa luôn với. Cảm ơn các bác


Bác hỏi mà chẳng biết bác đang dùng driver gì ? phải đọc lại bài của bác thì mới đoán chắc là IM483 , nếu vậy là tèo 3 cái cầu chì rồi kiếm đúng trị số hoặc non một chút thay vào rồi kiểm tra lại lý do nào mà đứt cả 3 vậy ?

----------

mig21

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà các bác có thấy ở đâu bán loại cầu chì cắm thẳng đứng như loại dùng trong IM483 ko? Board IM483 của mình cũng bị cháy mất con cầu chì đó mà ko kiếm ra được đồ thay

----------


## mig21

> Bác hỏi mà chẳng biết bác đang dùng driver gì ? phải đọc lại bài của bác thì mới đoán chắc là IM483 , nếu vậy là tèo 3 cái cầu chì rồi kiếm đúng trị số hoặc non một chút thay vào rồi kiểm tra lại lý do nào mà đứt cả 3 vậy ?


Xin lỗi bác, dg chạy đồ cho khách thì e nó đổ chứng làm e xoắn cả lên ko kip ghi e cũng đoán đứt cầu chì mà loại này tìm mỏi mắt ko thấy hic

----------


## Gamo

Loại cầu chì này ko có bán ở VN hay sao á, em lùng khắp Nhật Tảo mà ko có, Aliexpress cũng rứa. Bác hàn tạm loại cầu chì ống vào vậy?

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Loại cầu chì này ko có bán ở VN hay sao á, em lùng khắp Nhật Tảo mà ko có, Aliexpress cũng rứa. Bác hàn tạm loại cầu chì ống vào vậy?


E có thử lấy 1 đoạn dây câu vào mà ko dc, để tối thử với mấy cái cầu chì ống xem có dc ko

----------


## mig21

Update tí
Mới mượn dc 3 cái driver của WW tranh thủ sửa cái tủ điện lại luôn, các bác xem tư vấn giúp e tủ điện cần gì nữa để máy chạy ổn định.
Tranh thủ test size: 165x200 z11 chạy thô + tinh hết 1h, với tthời gian vậy đã ok chưa các bác
Sản phẩm
[IMG]http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/anphatum/Mobile%20Uploads/P_20151213_112749_zp***qsdmmy.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mig21

Thêm cái clip cho sinh động
https://youtu.be/GP4jCIBfcCg

----------

ppgas

----------


## Thach001

Hâm mộ a quá. E đà nẵng hôm nào có dịp vào hội an cho e học hỏi được ko anh?

----------


## ppgas

> Thêm cái clip cho sinh động


Show lên luôn tăng phàn sinh động  :Smile: 




Chúc mừng bác!

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Hâm mộ a quá. E đà nẵng hôm nào có dịp vào hội an cho e học hỏi được ko anh?


Mình toàn học lóm ae trên này thôi chứ mù tịt về món này, có dịp vào hội an chơi alo mình cafe chém chuối cho vui :d

----------


## mig21

> Chúc mừng bác!


Máy bác khi nào xg để e còn chúc lại đây hihi

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác chủ vẫn dùng step size 57 đó ah, driver mới là loại gì đó, em nhìn hình như m839 phải  ko ah

----------


## ppgas

> Máy bác khi nào xg để e còn chúc lại đây hihi


Máy thì xong rồi. Chạy thử rồi nhưng bụi đầy phòng ngủ  :Smile:  nên cứ để đó.

----------


## mig21

> Bác chủ vẫn dùng step size 57 đó ah, driver mới là loại gì đó, em nhìn hình như m839 phải  ko ah


Con step 57 trục z e mới cho nó nghỉ ngơi rồi bác, giờ dùng toàn size 86 driver 860h thần thánh đó bác

----------


## mig21

> Máy thì xong rồi. Chạy thử rồi nhưng bụi đầy phòng ngủ  nên cứ để đó.


E cũng ngán vụ bụi rồi, ráng chạy wa tết chắc phải làm cho nó cái phòng mới dám chạy tiếp chứ ko tiền chạy ko đủ tiền mua thuốc hic

----------

